# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Đậu phộng bác nào làm 1 con chơi đê.

## GORLAK



----------

bibonxyz, Diyodira, doanthienthinh, Gamo, hiwinvietnam, lucasyeah12345

----------


## Gamo

Ui, phí mấy miếng gỗ đẹp  :Wink: 

Kết con Robot Arm này ghia, huhu

----------


## GORLAK

Èo... E nói con robot kìa

----------

bibonxyz

----------


## anhcos

PowerMill có modun điêu khắc bằng cánh tay robot, mình thấy chứ chưa đụng vô tí nào.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

kuka kr150 krc1 ebay em thấy bán có tầm 5k $,mà kêu hãng mở options chắc mấy lần con robot qué

----------

Gamo

----------


## vanvulinh01

mấy miếng gỗ đẹp quá

----------


## levulamweb

Thấy bọn nước ngoài làm màu mè ghê nhưng sản phẩm cuối cùng không phải lúc nào cũng xinh, nói thiệt chứ thấy xấu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hung22884

Bn tiền con này bác

----------

